# Dark Shadows model kits!



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Round 2 has a new wonderfest survey out wanting to know if anyone would be interested in Dark Shadows models for 2011. Go to round2models.com and look under extras for the survey...

William


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh good, I'll take a 1/6 Victoria Winter's over the 1/350 Enterprise ANY DAY!


----------



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Well for all the smart a's, I guess I should have said reissues of the old MPC Barnabas and Werewolf models..BTW, I for one am sick of all the Trek stuff..


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Then, OOOOOO, I'll take a 1960's repop of Barnabas over a well engineered 21 Century Enterprise. Way to zero in on customer wants!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've would love to have a new sculpt of Barnabas Collins,but a reissue of the old MPC kits would be awesome! There is a bust of him floating around that is just badly sculpted,and out of proportion,or I would have gotten it. I have the originals of BC and the Werewolf(Quentin Collins),but they cost me big $$ a few years ago,so I really don't want to build them. The kits are not the most well done,but I had them when I was 10,so they are prized by me. The bases of those kits sucked,but I have been modifying an Aurora Dracula base for BC. It would probably work well with the Werewolf kit too.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have originals of both. The Werewolf is decent but Barnabas sucks! No pun intended. I got both in the early 70's at K-Mart for $.50 ea! 

I'll pass on repops. If they did new kits then I'm all for it!

If it takes away from getting the 1/350 TOS E in 2011 then dont do it at all!


I want my 1/350!!!!!!


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

With Johnny Depp pegged to star in Tim Burton's forthcoming "re-imagining" of Dark Shadows, the timing for a Barnabas re-pop is probably less sucky than it might otherwise appear.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> With Johnny Depp pegged to star in Tim Burton's forthcoming "re-imagining" of Dark Shadows, the timing for a Barnabas re-pop is probably less sucky than it might otherwise appear.


possibly, it depends on how depp is costumed....

i was just happy to see that R2 was thinking about them, as well as the zap action kits. id want to see the shadows kits, but would rather see the pirates and mansion kits re-released.

i can live without another re-release of the marvels.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

razorwyre1 said:


> ...but would rather see the pirates and mansion kits re-released.


Me, too!!! It kills me that these aren't on anyones repop list!

John O.


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Pirates and Haunted Mansion!! Someone pinch me these these could be redone!

I never saw that question coming! Quite a zap action surprise! lol

Bor


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah, I want those Pirates kits too!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

There were Dark Shadows models!?







More Trek, plz!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

How about a kit of Barnabas and Quentin Collins standing on the bridge of the Enterprise?


----------



## JimPV (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd _lovvvve_ it if they'd re-release the MPC *Shadows* kits. Surely somebody will when the new movie comes out. Are the molds still in existence?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

JimPV said:


> I'd _lovvvve_ it if they'd re-release the MPC *Shadows* kits. Surely somebody will when the new movie comes out.


A lot of us modelers thought the same thing when the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ films were released; we're still waiting to see those kits reissued.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I think I'd rather see new kits done for the Johnny Depp movie coming up and then use aftermarket heads for the Jonathan Frid version.


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

I'd also love to see the old MPC Dark Shadows kits re-issued. There was a post a few weeks ago in the Modeling Forum (where I guess this post belongs, since Dark Shadows doesn't exactly qualify as science fiction) which mentioned that Round 2 was hinting on their facebook page that they were going to re-issue these kits...but apparently they haven't made any formal announcement. Can anyone confirm this? Or shoot down the rumor?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Lots of sci-fi elements were in the series so I think it qualifies for this forum in spades 

Thanks for mentioning the FB connection. I'll have to add them.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

I think Dark Shadows Action Figures would be cooler. 

_~holding Maggie Evans in left hand~_ *"I know what Barnabas Collins is!... Joe, we haven't got time to talk. We've got to escape. We've got out of this town!"*

_~pulling Barnabas out of coffin, holding in right hand~_ *"At last darkness has come. Goodbye, Maggie Evans. I might have loved you, I might have spared you, but now you must DIE!"*

_~Maggie Evans, jumping up and down, running~_ *"AAAAAH! AAAAAAAAAHHHH!"*

_~Barnabas chases Maggie Evans around Collinwood living room set, furniture goes flying~_ *"Raaaawr!"*

_~props Maggie Evans against wall, picks up Elizabeth Collins Stoddard~_ *"WHAT is going on here?!"*


I need help


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I've got a Barnabas Collins doll/action figure--the 1700s version. It's on display but I suppose is playable. He doesn't have any companions, however.


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Darn it.

 

That last post came off as making fun of the show, but I love it, and the awkwardness of the production and format is just as much a part of the show's mystique and charm. The spell it held on us as kids was something that always aggravated our grandmother. 

I'm watching it again for the first time in years, from the first few episodes onward, and the show just DRIPS with atmosphere, and I look forward to seeing the first season before things go supernatural, I don't recall seeing that before. I'm sure it's just a standard soap opera story, but seeing the actors become their characters and the sustained mood will probably help. The sets look great in B/W, too, along with the insert shots of the train station, the mansion and the cliffs. 

As for models.... a miniature replica of the foyer and drawing room at Collinwood, or some diorama/miniature of the exterior, or a decent interpretation of it, would be a challenge to create, but it could look super if lit and painted right.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Loved the show when it first aired! Met Jonathan Frid, dressed as Barnabas, at an appearance he made when I was a kid, in my town in New Jersey. A "classic" kit that captures the drama of "live on tape" soaps would be Barnabas raising his cane to strike someone in the parlor of Collinwood Manor, and hitting the overhead boom mic.! Looking forward to the movie, the re-make in the '90's was cancelled too soon!


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

I would love to see a Barnabas kit of him in the basement of the Old House. It had those cool gothic arches. His coffin with BC standing beside it looking scary with his fangs showing,of course. :thumbsup:


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I'd really love to be able to buy the 2 DS kits at a reasonable price. They have been on my Grail Quest list for a long time.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I visited the real Old House (Spratt House) that was used for the exteriors on the original series in Tarrytown New York before it was even on the series. I lived in Tarrytown in the early 1960's my dad worked for Westchester county and took me and my sisters there on a Saturday afternoon. It gave me the creeps as a young lad and I still think its one of the spookiest houses I have ever seen. We didn't go inside but my dad has a few pictures he took of us by the house and we all looked scared! At least us kids did!

I would love to have a kit of the Old House but I know that will never happen!

I also would like new kits of Barnabas and the Werewolf. I have original MPC kits that I bought in the 70's that are ok but new kits would be my choice if possible. Also kits of Quentin, Victoria and Angelique would be great as well. 

Lets hope the new Depp version well generate a few kits as well.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Now here's an interesting question (at least I think it's interesting): 

Assuming one made a model of the Spratt House and *just happened* to mention its use in Dark Shadows. Could anyone come after you? Also, the house is wicked old and I would think that the copyright of its design has long since past so I can't imagine the present owners could object either. (Didn't it burn down?)


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Hab, thanks for the info. I didn't actually know about the locations that were used in the show. Sounds like you had a lot of fun visiting. I did a little google-ing after reading you post and found an excellent reference article at Wikipedia that cites all the locations that were used for exteriors.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_Shadows

The one thing I have noticed is a bizarre absence of photos of the MPC kits on the net. I've done some pretty deep searches and only turned up a few small or blurry pics of the kits and boxes. I know the old kits are a little on the cheesy side, but certainly no more than the Glow head kits currently in line for re-release. 

I agree that new sculpts would be very cool as well. A really photo accurate Barnabas kit in the vein (pardon the pun) of the Uni-Monster kits from Moebius would be excellent.

Paulbo, not sure about rights for the Spratt Mansion (Old House) which was the original Collinwood. It was destroyed by fire in 1969 according to Wikipedia. If the Lyndhurst Estate is a tourist attraction, you would doubtless have to get permission from somebody if you were going to market a model.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

My point was that it's like a Dickens story - even if somebody owns the original manuscript, the story itself is in the public domain by now so you can do with it what you want.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I've just been talking to my Wife who is a lawyer and she suggested that a model or image of the mansion, would be copyright, whether you called it Collinwood or used the Dark Shadows Logo or not. 

There is an implied connection with the original series and the current Dark Shadows rights holders (Johnny Depp's production company Infinitum-Nihil) could possibly pursue a breach.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*I'll take the dark shadows repops any day of the week!

Z


*


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

So selling a photograph of the old mansion would invite copyright infringement?

It's an existing building NOT built specifically for Dark Shadows.

That's like saying that someone making a model of the White House could be sued by the makers of Independence Day because they blew it up in the movie.

Of course, there's nothing one could do to stop the Dark Shadows people from filing a copyright infringement suit. Whether it would hold water is immaterial since they could count on the fact that they could outspend a GK manufacturer and just make it economically unfeasible to continue.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Hmmm. Somehow my latest response got lost. Here's the gist of it:

Assuming that the owners of Dark Shadows could copyright the image of an existing building that they just happened to use for their show, then they could sue anyone selling photographs of the mansion or ... the producers of Independence Day could sue anyone selling a model/puzzle/photo of the White House since they blew it up in their movie.

On the other hand, the merits of a suit are immaterial since those with deep pockets can simply sue someone on the assumption that the person with less deep pockets will give up and go away when confronted by a lawyer.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Woa - my other message showed up. Weird.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If a house is visible from public property, no permission is required (although one owner has claimed an architectural copyright building images in what was an apparent attempt to get money, IMHO).

If the picture of house is not taken from public property--which includes an aircraft--you have to have permission to make money off the image--unless it's for a news article or program.

I'm not sure what time limits are involved in the case of taking a picture where permission is involved--it may be like other copyright laws which, if Mickey Mouse has any say, will be forever from 1923 onwards.

The design is not in copyright. If you created an image by painting it or drawing it or otherwise making it from scratch, you can sell it. You just can't identify it at the house from Dark Shadows without licensing.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

If anyone wants to read a short history of The Old House there is a great site with facts about the history and even pics of the house before it was abbandoned:

hudsonvalleyruins.org/yasinsac/spratt/spratt.html

I'm a computer dinosaur so just copy and paste in your browser.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Paulbo said:


> Of course, there's nothing one could do to stop the Dark Shadows people from filing a copyright infringement suit. Whether it would hold water is immaterial since they could count on the fact that they could outspend a GK manufacturer and just make it economically unfeasible to continue.


Hit the nail right on the head with that one! I'm not saying that producing a kit of the house would actually breach copyright. The copyright holders would most likely suggest that it violates their rights by implication. Either way I can't see a GK manufacturer weathering the legal tide.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I wonder if they might be doing the Vampire Van as well?


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

You know, the boxart for the original MPC Dark Shadows is pretty good IMO. Including the Vampire Van. I would definately buy 2 of each if they were reissued in the original boxart boxes. Glow in the dark parts too would be cool. I hope the new Depp/Burton movie is done well.


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

WmTodd said:


> I think Dark Shadows Action Figures would be cooler.
> 
> _~holding Maggie Evans in left hand~_ *"I know what Barnabas Collins is!... Joe, we haven't got time to talk. We've got to escape. We've got out of this town!"*
> 
> ...


How about a Maggie Evans serves Burke coffee in the Collinsport Inn Coffee Shop? *"Sluuuurrrrrp!"*

they sure spent a lot of time eating in the first season.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

I just picked the DVD collection that starts with Barnabas being unchained by Willy. What a blast from the past! It's actually stood up to the test of time pretty well over the years. Still an entertaining watch, and great fun when actors flub their lines and keep right on going to avoid a retake. 
With the amount of interest in the series on the net, and the distinct possibility of a new movie, I think a rerelease would do very well. If they included glow parts I would buy two of each for sure.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Has anybody heard anything more on these kits? I assume if they are going to be redone it would be for a 2011 release. 
It would be nice to know if they are doing the kits with glow parts, and if the Vampire Van is being redone as well...


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

OzyMandias said:


> Has anybody heard anything more on these kits? I assume if they are going to be redone it would be for a 2011 release.
> It would be nice to know if they are doing the kits with glow parts, and if the Vampire Van is being redone as well...


 
I'd also love to have the Dark Shadows models. I've scoured the internet and can't find any confirmation that they are going to be re-popped. If anyone knows anything, please let us know!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

There's a guy on eBay that has done a custom store display like the Aurora displays for the two figure kits and the vampire van. They are cool but a bit on the expensive side. I'd actually give some thought to picking them up if I knew the kits were being redone for sure.


----------



## spacetrader2000 (Jul 19, 2009)

Have not heard anything on the model re-pops, Maybe the new Dark Shadows Mego type action figures will generate some interest in all things Dark Shadows and the models will hopefully get made...


----------



## The Rave (Oct 28, 1998)

Looks like its official. Round 2 will be re-issuing the Dark Shadows figure models!

http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/827-round-2-models-getting-ready-for-ihobby/#comments


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

.....models Are Like Music,......the Good Ones Always Stand The Test Of Time !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

The Rave said:


> Looks like its official. Round 2 will be re-issuing the Dark Shadows figure models!
> 
> http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/827-round-2-models-getting-ready-for-ihobby/#comments


Oh good, more re-pops and no Enterprise! At least this is a kit you can sink your teeth into!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I would much prefer NEW and bigger sculpts but these are at least something DS.


----------



## Moonman27 (Aug 26, 2008)

A NEW sculpt of Barnabas in front of the mausoleum gate! And the Werewolf in the cemetery! 1/8th scale to go with the old Auroras! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Moonman27 said:


> A NEW sculpt of Barnabas in front of the mausoleum gate! And the Werewolf in the cemetery! 1/8th scale to go with the old Auroras! :thumbsup:


YES!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

